# Used Trek Values



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been monitoring eBay and the apparently "legit" used Treks up for auction for about two months now. I have upgraditis and have been looking at 03 5500s and 04/05 5200s. I am amazed at the price some of these bikes fetch. Of ourse nobody who list on eBay has ever crashed their bike or logged over 500 miles on it! Anyway, I must upgrade but just wonder on these prices? What would you price a clean low mileage stock 2003 5500 at and or a 2004 5200?? Thanks. Later.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Used Treks*

I agree, the monies these bike get is pretty high. A lot of auctions state the MSRP that the bikes had. Since probably nobody pays that to begin with, I'd be willing to pay a bit less. I'd also consider the component set up on the bike. Some people switch out or upgrade components. That would affect the ammount I'd pay as well. The most important factor to me is this, Trek bikes have a warranty for the ORIGINAL owner only. If it is bought on eBay, a garage sale, you receive it as a gift from King Lance himself, too bad. If for some reason, the carbon fails or there is dammage to the bike, you lose. Trek makes great bikes. There is very, very, a rare instance where they have to have a frame sent in for a claim. But it can happen. For that reason, I wouldn't pay a ton for a frame unless from a dealer.


----------



## luv2cruz (Oct 30, 2005)

*it can happen...*

because it happened to me. Bought an 04 2100 in November of last year, broke a rear dropout in April 05, about 800 miles on it, trashed the RD. The bike was never abused, looked like new. I bought my first bike a year before on ebay, I was sure glad I bought this one from the LBS, warranty replaced it with an 05 2300 frame and fork, no questions asked. I'm leary of Ebay bikes now, at least high dollar ones.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

aham23 said:


> I have been monitoring eBay and the apparently "legit" used Treks up for auction for about two months now. I have upgraditis and have been looking at 03 5500s and 04/05 5200s. I am amazed at the price some of these bikes fetch. Of ourse nobody who list on eBay has ever crashed their bike or logged over 500 miles on it! Anyway, I must upgrade but just wonder on these prices? What would you price a clean low mileage stock 2003 5500 at and or a 2004 5200?? Thanks. Later.


I sold a Trek a few years ago for almost what you could buy it new on clearance. I think it is the auction mentality- people spend a week waiting and don't want to wait again for the right bike, so they get caught up in the frenzy... and besides, you "win" an auction... right ?


----------

